# lady bugs



## wilber14 (Mar 3, 2010)

any ideas on how to get rid of lady bugs in the house


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Send them to me . . they are great for eating the bad bugs .


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

simpswr said:


> Send them to me . . they are great for eating the bad bugs .


That's what I was thinking!! Capture the little critters and release them outside... dust them onto a sheet of paper and toss em out the door.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Are you talking about the Asian lady beetles?

They are hard to control because of there numbers. Best thing to do to control them is to prevent from getting into the house, like caulking, fixing any broken screens.

We had a summer place and we would set off two bug bombs when we left to go back home for the work week. When we came back every couple of week there would be thousands of them dead. Use a vacuum cleaner to clean them. Throw away the bag!

Plenty of suggestions doing a goggle search:

http://www.google.com/#hl=en&source...G=Google+Search&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&fp=1&cad=b

BG


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

I'll take ANY lady bug you have mail them to me pm me and I'll give you my address I have a garden they would LOVE to feast on bugs in


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

We bought a bag of the little buggers and released them yesterday


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

You bet!! Lady bugs love Aphids to snack on... and most any other bug they can eat. Another "bug" to leave alone is any caterpillar with small white "tubes" on it's body.... just get it out of your garden and place it in a different location. *Braconid Wasps* are also useful insects.


----------



## richiemoe (Mar 22, 2010)

I swear those things can pass through a screen:upset:


----------

